# TPMS sensor part number for the Cruze??



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...although I couldn't find the GM part-number, I did locate an illustration of what the TPMS unit looks like:










...where: 1) *TPMS Sensor Ass'y*, 2) Valve Stem, 3) Valve Stem Valve, and 4) Valve Stem Cap.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did some MORE searching and found this GM TPMS number (12768826) given for the Cruze:



















...and, more information here:

http://www.gmtpms.com/?gclid=CJm2va3E2aYCFQqAgwodTQec0w

http://www.31inc.com/TPMS-Application-Chart-7-11-10.pdf


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

That is the ticket! I got Discount Tire to knock down their price of $50 each to $33. But if they hadn't, Ebay has a set for $152 shipped....

Thanks for that info!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

According to AC delco it is *12768826*


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> That is the ticket! I got Discount Tire to knock down their price of $50 each to $33. But if they hadn't, Ebay has a set for $152 shipped....
> 
> Thanks for that info!


Man, how did you manage to do that?!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a comparable set up priced out from TireRack. And DT matched it.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

***UPDATE** The part # for the TPMS sensor has changed to 20922900 
*


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

we have a 2011 cruze ls without these sensors. i have an '08 astra with the sensors.


----------

